# Does anyone know what it is ?



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

I was not sure where to place this,

But i found a small young fish between my plants in my rpb tank







imo it's not a piranha but a mini pleco, but i'm not sure. Who can help me give this lil bugger an ID ?
I never seen eggs whatsoever in my tank.


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

It looks like a little Pleco. You can see the ribs, only the tail seems to be different?!

Pretty weird, there was only one?


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

janus said:


> It looks like a little Pleco. You can see the ribs, only the tail seems to be different?!
> 
> Pretty weird, there was only one?
> [snapback]849654[/snapback]​


yup as far i can see only one. That's the weird thing. It's about 0.3" (1cm) in size so it is atleast a couple of days old ..

Btw i have 2 adult common pleco's in my tank ...


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

How many eggs do Pleco`s lay, a bunch I guess?

Maybe the Piranha`s eat all the other eggs/baby`s?
So he was the only `survivor`?


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

looks like a goldfish to me!


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

To be more specific a comet!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

kove, i said the exact same thing to him. but it cant be. cause its only 1cm big.

witch is odd.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Cyprinid = comet.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

thats got to be a goldfish.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

yeah looks like a goldfish thats forsure........ doesnt have the pleco type face on it for sucking with and the tail is forsure not a pleco


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

janus said:


> How many eggs do Pleco`s lay, a bunch I guess?[snapback]849664[/snapback]​


I don't know about the large species, but the smaller like Zebra's lay some 10-15 eggs per batch, on average.

If the pleco's would have bred, you'd have noticed that, Frans - they need a pre-fab cave, or dig one themselves, to lay their eggs. A cave dug by two 10"+ pleco's that got all frisky would be impossible to overlook in your tank!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2003)

yup looks like a comet.


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Yes, looks like this one.


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Yes, looks like this one.


----------

